# Where To Start



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

If you start at each outlet you’ll sure move your reels a lot. Don’t you think it would be easier to put them where the panel goes and yank the wire out where it goes, then go back to the reel, cut and label, and do it again?


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

matt1124 said:


> If you start at each outlet you’ll sure move your reels a lot. Don’t you think it would be easier to put them where the panel goes and yank the wire out where it goes, then go back to the reel, cut and label, and do it again?


Ideally yes,
Sometimes its easier to start in the middle

Texting and Driving


----------

